# ex Mayor Koch dies



## davesgcr (Feb 1, 2013)

Ed "How am I doing" Koch died this morning. An effective and charismatic guy who did a lot to lift NYC back up after the problems of the 1970's. One of his achievements was getting the subway back to a good state of repair , particularly in getting rid of graffiti. Such was his success that a subway car ran in service with a "Dump Koch" mural !

Back in the day , one could visit City Hall as a guest - and I duly did so - the receptionist asked if I would like to meet him - rang his office - but he was on his way to a meeting - so I never got to meet the man. Maybe that was an excuse - but even so - a man who changed things for the better.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

scum


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 3, 2013)

succint.


----------



## cuban pete (Mar 24, 2013)

http://hurtyoubad.com/2013/02/01/ed-koch-r-i-p/


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 25, 2013)

I remember the Village Voice had a competition for what should be on his tombstone, and the winner was: "Here lies Ed Koch.  So what else is new?"


----------



## petee (Mar 27, 2013)

his history with the voice was pretty sordid. they pushed him on the way up and when he got to the top and it was necessary to turn right he slagged them as hard as he could.


----------

